# Soooo many strains



## Nilla420 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had some success growing commercial bag seed and think I'm ready to order a real strain.  I would like some advice from expeirenced growers on which stain to grow.  I grow in dirt in a small closet, 7ft long x4ft high x 4ft deep.  I use 8 4ft 40w flos during vegitive, and ad a 250w HPS during flowering.  This will be my 3rd grow so I am still new and would like a easier plant to grow.  I am thinking about ordering Super skunk, and B-52.  I would like to order white widow, but I have heard white strains are harder to grow.  Would appreciate any replys before I order. Thanks


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 19, 2006)

Go for the white widow.  Its not hard to grow.  Ive grown it several times and its one of the easiest to grow.  Dont listen to others who say white strains are hard to grow.  I think white strains are the ones you want.  They are the ones covered with THC at harvest, and we all want that.  I wont grow it if it aint a white strain.


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

They just hate nutes... so go easy on em at first!


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2006)

weeddog is right and well respected. white widow is nothin short of easy and the best for  the highest thc content. and is only a 8 week and 5 day strain for flowering.


----------



## Nilla420 (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I'm glad to hear WW isn't that tuff to grow.  I'm gonna order it for sure.  Now I'm kinda torn between skunk #1 and super skunk.  Odar controll is a bit of a problem for me.  In the description of super skunk it says "Brush against this plant and the aroma fills the room".  I'm guessing the smell wouldn't be worse then shunk #1, but not sure.  any suggestions.


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2006)

a couple bags of kingsford and your good to go .


----------



## Nilla420 (Sep 20, 2006)

> a couple bags of kingsford and your good to go


 
Thanks for your posts everybody. Thanks for helping me get high for cheap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Skunk, I'm not sure what kingsford is, or what to do with it? Is it to help with the smell? also, should I order skunk #1, or super skunk.


----------



## KADE (Sep 20, 2006)

I almost exclusively grow skunk#1.. dried it smells almost EXACTLY like a skunk.... but friends n family love it... get rite baked!


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2006)

lol. kingsford is just a name brand charcoal which any charcoal absorbs odors . just getcha 3 or 4 bags and just open them and leave them when odors start. it works for me . and i also have grown skunk #1 its pretty good stuff it just dont have the thc content that the widow has more of the cbns and cbds in it the type that pinnes you to the couch type of high. not sure about the other skunks .


----------



## KADE (Sep 20, 2006)

I always end the skunk grow 5 days early... makes a nice ''high'' high... no couchlock.. 30-50% amber i'd say. Skunk is rated right below widow... i believe it is ~18% thc?


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2006)

kade im not critisizing you but sounds like you been visiting the unreliable seed companys pages . skunk from many different articles and scriptures is suppost to have around 8% to 10% while the widow is up around 18 to 22 percent + while the potentest marijuana is g-13 supposed to be around 25%+ but from my growing exsperience and smoking both skunk does not touch the widow from a long margin but i believe it does have a better taste.  if you feel im in error on this subject tbg ,stoneybud, hick ,mutt,weeddog or whoever can feel free to butt in on this post if you feel im making a false statement. im not here to degrade you judgement neither or have hast feeling towards each other..


----------



## KADE (Sep 20, 2006)

Widow I know 100% is 18-23 and I know g13 is 22-25,  Skunk types i've always been told were 16-18. Perhaps it is wrong... which it may be... but I know ppl always get high as hell off of it.... I thought it was right alongside blueberry in the liking from most ppl. 
Perhaps what i've got isn't skunk#1. The person i originally got it from was his uncle... who said he has been keepin the same strain going since the 80s... and he said it was skunk#1, the original strain. I assume it is because of its smell and the characteristics.


----------



## Nilla420 (Sep 20, 2006)

> lol. kingsford is just a name brand charcoal


 Yeah, now that you mention that I know exactly what you are talking about.  I'm a propane man myself, so it didn't just pop in my head.  Thanks for the help bud.  Well I'm gonna order WW for sure, I'm not sure which skunk I'm gonna order, and prolly won't know untill 5 seconds before I order it.  then 10 seconds after ordering it I'll wish I ordered the other one. I can never make up my mind, thats why I thank you all for the help.  Snoogins.


----------



## KADE (Sep 20, 2006)

haha yeah i know!! i'm tryin to find someone that'll order me some! =)


----------



## Nilla420 (Sep 20, 2006)

I ordered WW and Super Skunk today from the Nirvana section of Dr. Chronic's site.  Anyone have an estemate on how long the shipment will take.

I don't know much about the differant THC percentages of differant weed, but here is the description of Super Skunk from Dr. Chronic's site.

Super Skunk is a successful attempt to beef up the famous Skunk #1. This strain is one of the first to match the potency of the powerful import hashish in coffeeshops. Still famous for its potent flavour and strong high. Much easier to grow and manicure than the &#8220;white&#8221; strains. Yields can be very financially interesting. Also works well in greenhouse or shed operations.




Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing. 
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix 
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz 
THC level: Strong 15-20% 

Flowering Weeks: 8


----------



## IRISHMAN1972 (Sep 20, 2006)

IM BACK ALL...............anyway WW is like those books they sell for dummies........i would entitle mine GROWING DANK FOR DUMMIES.........b/c im a dummy and everything ive learned to date is 95% from here.............im 1.5 weeks into flowering and i have 5 sweet WW's and 1 SOUR SAVER............i wanted so much to clone my best ladies but im so busy im hoping the guy who gave me the 2nd generation clone(which is by far the dankest and heathest) will help a bro out...........i have offered him best pick out of 5 WW's and he declined b/c he is 5 weeks into flower w/ another strain..............anyway hello and thank you to everyone's input and i shall post soon.................ps i highly recommend calmag plus

peace,
I~


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2006)

hey kade dont get me wrong i love skunk that was my first strain i ever smoked and grew myself as a mater of fact i named myself after it lol. if you want to know a little more about most of the other skunk strains go to www.allpotseeds.com that will tell you about the different types of highs . alot of seed companys like nirvana dont get the acuall f-1hybrids and cannot be specific about the thc content . i have even seen where some seed companys have ww down at 12 and 14 percent thc but the majority will tell you it is the most potent in the world .


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2006)

ps wc back irishman.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 21, 2006)

heyo irish my friend, welcome back.  skunk, im a strain master.  thats what they call me anyway when there not trying to kill me.  the super skunk is a newer and improved version of the skunk #1 and is around 15% THC.  W/W is about 22% thc but G13 is a big disappointment at around 10%.  theres a canadian breeder who crossed g13 x haze and created a mind blower, but only 14% thc BUT has the phsyco power of the haze.

yer choices were good nilla420 and maybe add the NL or NL#5 next grow. take a run to www.dutchpassion.nl  look around and they lab test fer THC.  the best white strain i've ever had was BLUE WIDOW.  dont buy this from highstreet.  NCGA was who we got seeds from but they dont exist anymore and we lost the B/W in a forest fire.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

I have grown WW and then a few months after grew Skunk (not sure what number) and in all honesty the Skunk blew the WW away.  I don't think you can really go by the THC numbers.  There is always going to be that odd plant out of the bunch that is going to be way more potent than the rest.  It is just luck of the draw.

I know for a fact there was a Skunk#1 going around my parts about ten years ago now.  It was light neon green with bright orange hairs.  This stuff was super potent and I have yet to find anything comparable to this day.  One joint would blast five people, and it wasn't rolled fat by any means.

I think the numbers are a good judge of the potency of a strain in general, but we can't say that those are the absolute limits.  There is always going to be a few freaks that blow the rest away.  Just my 2 cents.

TGT


----------



## skunk (Oct 11, 2006)

ok tgt, where in the heck did you buy youre ww seeds from so i make sure i dont getem there too. somethings wrong : but then again youre opinion on potentency maybe a couchlock high which comes with the skunks and alot of sativas, the more of a cbn and cbd high that is not how mj is rated in potentcy , it is rated by the thc which is the stoney high (head) sorta speaking which you may already know . and also if not knowledgable about the widow it is low on cbns and cbds . unless however you let the thc degrade overtime 2to3 weeks longer into flowering which will give you couchlock somewhat. also tryin to make this short but couldnt help this 1 , i just gave a buddy of mine enough for a pin joint yesterday and he came over today and told me he got 6 people stoned  and i do believe that because the real ww is a 1  to 2 hitter quiter for most long time stoners . ps i just feel like you got ripped of with youre seeds or maybe you feel like a body buzz means more thc potency .


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't remember where they were purchased because he purchased them for both of us and he did the ordering.  We have done this numerous times and he always does the ordering so that my address is not compromised.  He doesn't grow at his location but I do.  I do know he only buys from reputable seed banks.  I will find out and let you know as soon as I talk with him.  I will be seeing him tomorrow as he has a clone to give me.

The skunk strain I was talking about did have a mild couch lock to it, but more of a high than anything.  I do understand there is different ways to rate pot, but I usually go by which seems to mess me up the most, be it stoned or high.  I agree though it is hard at best.  These two strains I was comparing though were very similar in the type of high, with the WW a little more clear.

It is very true that pot degrades over time further making it hard to judge certain samples side by side.  You could be right about the seeds not being up to par as I too have heard WW is to be super quality - but mine was still extremely good.  I would place it on the top seven I have ever had.  Just nothing seems to compare to the Skunk from long ago.  Even the Skunk recently was just killer.  Like I stated earlier, it could be luck of the draw and not the norm.

Probably if you grew out 100 WW and then 100 Skunk you would most likely end up with way more high quality WW than you would skunk.  But we have to remember, Skunk gets a bad name lately as they are usually given away as free seeds.  And we all know free seeds are not as high quality as purchased ones.  Usually they are the bottom of the bin.

But I agree with you 100% that on average you will get more WW with higher potency, be it head high or mind buzz.

TGT


----------



## KADE (Oct 11, 2006)

No, i just mean i want to find someone that'll order seeds online for me.. i really dont awnna get ne delivered to where i'm growing.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

Good idea.  I use to use my mom before, now I use my friend.  Weird eh?

TGT


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2006)

Well if i woulda known back in the day when I got my first credit card that most places will only ship to the place the card is registered to.... I would of used a different address. If neone knows of a seed place that does different lemme know!


----------

